# Cold Weather Gear



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Eureka! Found it...so far. Recently been eyeing the *military Prima-Loft Cold weather gear.* Didn't want to spend $200.- for the tan Marine stuff. Found the gray Army stuff at an Army Surplus Store (Rt 61, Hamburg, Pa just South of Cabelas.). Paid $125- for a jacket with pants. Wore the stuff in IA in 0-10 degrees, warm as toast. Wore it in Wisconsin in 30 degrees, too hot. The stuff is light weight, it's like wearing a sleeping bag, cut to fit. For nasty weather or brush, I put Gore-Tex over it. For dry cold, I just put my thin over-whites over it.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I believe I just saw those is Arizona at the Sportsmen's Warehouse. Looks kind of goofy, but who wouldn't trade goofy for warm? Got any pics of the getup?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

NattyB - I don't know if these would be available down there but I use to get my winter boot liners from army surplus on the West coast back in the 80's, would buy all they had in my size. They are white - 100% wool ( maybe a little less ) 2 liners together that looks like one. Army surplus was the only place I ever found them.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

for cold weather gear look at wiggls.com and take a look. Cost more than what you payed but will keep you warm in even colder weather while you are making a set. Best stuff I have found. For me that is.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

That is Wiggys.com not what is in the post.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Knapper,

I'll check Wiggys out, but unfortunately I don't have plans to hunt colder or Norther, than I hunt now. Caleb and I just got back from a 2 day coyote/cat hunt in Northern Pa. Was able to sit still in 10-15 degree weather with 5-10 MPH winds.


----------

